# Meyer e47 wont hold angle



## maxaud (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm having a temperamental E47 pump that's refusing to be fixed.

It wont hold angle/pressure when angled right.

The unit initially has the non adjustable crossover relief valves so I replaced those. *Didn't work.*

I changed the C valve with a brand new valve/o-rings. *Didn't work.*

Tried replacing pilot check valve. *Didn't work.*

Changed PA/angling block to newer style with adjustable crossover relief valve. *Didn't work.*

Tried a new slick-stik switch. *Didn't work.*

Checked hose connections by swapping left and right couplers. Problem switched sides so I believe that eliminated the hoses/couplers being the issue. *Didn't work.*

I'm all out of ideas.. thoughts?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you use your old components in the new block? How does the pilot check ball look?


----------



## maxaud (Jan 18, 2014)

I used new components or components that I know to be in good working order. The ball looks good.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

You can try seating the pilot check ball with brass drift and a couple of sharp tap with a hammer. Nothing to hard, it is only aluminum.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

maxaud;1727806 said:


> Hey guys, I'm having a temperamental E47 pump that's refusing to be fixed.
> 
> It wont hold angle/pressure when angled right.
> 
> ...


That is the clue. You switched parts and the problem switched sides.
Hydraulic hoses can look good on the out side but have internal damage where they swell up and have blockages. Change that hose.


----------



## maxaud (Jan 18, 2014)

32vld;1727863 said:


> That is the clue. You switched parts and the problem switched sides.
> Hydraulic hoses can look good on the out side but have internal damage where they swell up and have blockages. Change that hose.


These are brand new lines on a test bench. They work well with other e47 pumps.

This pump doesn't have any lines, just couplers coming off the block.

By switching couplers on the line it shows that the problem is isolated to the part of the system that angles to the right normally and to the left while swapped. If the problem was with the lines, it would have stayed having problems on the same side, even after switching.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Not to mention, a problem with the lines will manifest itself as a nasty spray of hydraulic fluid all over the front of the truck.

I'd say that that is a particularly interesting problem. Check the wire running the c-solenoid -- make sure that it is NOT ENERGIZED when the plow is at rest. Its really the only possibility I can think of that would explain how the problem could remain even when you've replaced the valve block.

There are really 5 components that come into play;
The pilot check,
The check valve at the supply side of the C-valve,
The c-valve,
The crossover relief valve,
The valve block itself (i.e., a crack in the valve block could allow seepage between the two sides).

The only other possibility is that you are just putting too much of a load on the plow for the crossover valve to hold back. Yesterday I was moving some snow banks, and was definitely overloading my crossover valve whenever I took too big of a bite of of the bank. Normal and expected in this case, that the plow wouldn't hold the angle.

I would recommend that your next test be to temporarily swap a KNOWN WORKING valve block from another pump onto that one. If the problem remains, it must be wiring, or just overloading it.


----------

